# Dish announces HD Locals!



## santellavision (Feb 1, 2003)

Dish today announced HD locals starting in March and having 50 markets in HD by years end. And they also announced additional new HD channels too.

http://rockymountainnews.com/drmn/tech/article/0,2777,DRMN_23910_4407868,00.html


----------



## Bubba3 (Dec 7, 2003)

Have they posted a list of the 50 markets ?
Brad


----------



## santellavision (Feb 1, 2003)

Bubba3 said:


> Have they posted a list of the 50 markets ?
> Brad


No, not yet except for Denver by mid March.


----------



## jcfordham (Nov 10, 2004)

santellavision said:


> No, not yet except for Denver by mid March.


Actually I think you can tell from the PowerPoint slides shown in the summary of the Charlie Chat on the 9th. See the "Special HD Charlie Chat Summary - January 9, 2006" thread in the General Dish Network Discussion area.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

That list is also on the EKB HD Locals page.


----------

